#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Air Quality Modeling (Industrail Source Complex Model) software

## vigneshmrp@gmail.com

HI, 

Can any member Please share the Air Quality model software such as Industrail Source Complex Model, I need to model point source emission as well any suitabel model form fugitive dust from say a Open cast mine.

will be very thankful if any member could help by sharing the softwares.



Warm regards,See More: Air Quality Modeling (Industrail Source Complex Model) software

----------


## selmagis

Start here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Barbershop Quartet Member:

----------

